#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Καταργούνται οι εισφορές 2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;

## epetronikolou

καλημερα σε ολους.

ειχα προσφατα μια ατυπη πληροφορια οτι ψηφιστηκε νομος που καταργει τις εισφορες ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 2%. ειναι μονο ευσεβης ποθος, ή γνωριζετε κατι σχετικο?

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ψηφιστεί κάποιος νόμος που να έχει καταργήσει τις συγκεκριμένες εισφορές !

----------

